# Lawn renovation started 8/17/19 Massachusetts



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

We bought the house in April after complete house restoration. Builder cleared the front but left clumps of some kind of fescue. I seeded right away with KBG mix and although it looked fair, the fescue grew faster and the color was way off from the kbg. I thought about doing the whole paint brush spot removal of the fescue but the whole area was about 1200 square feet so I decided to smoke the whole area. The area includes some of the side yard too. I sprayed RGS, Air8 and Microgreen 0-0-2 at that time. Here is what it looked like on 8/11.



On 8/17 I did my first round up spray. My neighbors all thought I was painting my grass. I did a second blast on 8/22 to make sure it was good and dead.



This what it looked like after I came back from vacation on 8/30



I gave it a good work over with my greenworks dethatcher and pulled out two leaf bags full of smoked grass. I also pulled the dead fescue clumps just to be safe



Then I brought in several yards of loam and made these cool looking piles.



I rough raked them.



Then I used the leveling rake and got it real nice.



Then got my seed down, here is the mix.



Then rolled it



I got seed down, tenacity sprayed and peat moss spread on 9/1.



Then Dorian made its way up the coast and I was worried all my work would be washed away so in a sort of panic I put down EZ Straw with a tackifier.



Good news is only about a quarter of an inch of rain fell and everything held perfectly and sprouts are starting to appear on day seven!



Today I will spray Greene Start 9-0-1 and some more RGS.


----------



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

Day 11


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

@merdody looking good!


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@merdody Looks good. Start 'massaging' the straw out little by little. Look at @pennstater2005 journal for right timing. I think you can put all the info in a journal. It is a priceless learning for all doing this for the first time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've used EZ straw with the tack. It is so finely chopped up you may not need to remove it. Mine was thicker wheat straw and actual wheat was germinating so I've been slowly raking it out.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

I too started seeding a bare area of about 1000sq feet in Mass on the 16th, right before that big heatwave we had. My neighbors thought I was high, but today some 26 days later I have complete coverage and about to do my 2nd mowing. They are amazed at what can be done even with warmer than ideal weather.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@saidtheblueknight I don't think higher temps at germination stage to be a problem, if irrigation is on par. The weeds may be, but good old Tenacity app should keep those at bay. I listen to most experienced forum members and seeded earlier than planned. Bottom line is for us up North sooner is better than later.


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh wow, I put seed down the day after you on the South Shore and got crushed by a thunderstorm. Your reno is looking great so far!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Great job - western Mass here and I used the EZ Straw blanket...

Your hard work will be well rewarded. Please keep posting pics!

When are you adding starter?


----------



## jeffman2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Northern MA here. I over seeded on 9/1. Seed has germinated and slowly growing.


----------



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

I did gently rake out a significant amount of the straw yesterday. I am so pleased with how good it looks. I'll take another picture this weekend. I think I am going to hit it with the NEXT Greene Punch 18-0-1 this weekend.

I have a mudpit in the back yard that I just brought in 8 yards of loam and spread and we are gonna put down 2000 square feet of sod this weekend. The back gets about 4 hours of sun so we went with 70% TTTF, 20 KBG and 10% rye blend from Sodco in RI. I installed a drywell and made a swell to another drywell and that should take care of the puddling issues I had been having. I'll post pics of that project too.


----------



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

Day 13 With Straw gently raked out.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking great &#128077;


----------



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

Day 21


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

Day 27 It looks and feels like fur!


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## merdody (Aug 8, 2018)

Last mow of the year. Not bad for 2 1/2 month old renovation. 


this transition area is next years project.



This is 2 month old renovation 10 yards of loam and sod. We had bad flooding and drainage issues.


----------

